# serpent rta



## MoneymanVape (13/3/16)

Hi , so quick q for the rda rta builders out there. What coil build works best for the Serpent rta? Al the builds I saw on youtube was normal single coil?.


----------



## acorn (13/3/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Hi , so quick q for the rda rta builders out there. What coil build works best for the Serpent rta? Al the builds I saw on youtube was normal single coil?.



You can also try parallel:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ollies-you-tube-channel.t18920/


----------

